# Prevent licking/eat hair on legs



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

A few weeks ago, I asked a question about how to grow out my dog's leg hair. 

I always cut the hair on all his legs short because I thought it would help him not trip on the stairs. I realized this was wrong when someone pointed out that I should cut the hair on his paws, which I had never even thought of before. 

I've been trimming his paw hair now, and so he does not trip. However, since I have stopped trimming his leg hair, I noticed a visible difference in the length of the hair on his front legs vs his rear legs. Turns out the reason the hair on his front legs have been super short is because he licks it all wet and kinda bites the hair. He doesn't tug it so it gets pulled out at the follicles, and I don't see any signs of skin irritation or allergies. It's not a big problem, it just kind of bothers me because quality of his hair is otherwise really good. 

My question is if there is any substance I can put on my malt's front legs to prevent him from licking it so much. I bought him a kong toy and encourage him to lick that instead, but sometimes I still find him licking his legs. 

Thanks for your time!

Cheers.


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

Just noticed the topic heading is missing a question mark and is completely nonsensical. Ugh...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Jessie, 

Chewing and licking the feet is a sign of allergies in dogs--usually environmental. I would take Alpha to the vet and see what he or she recommends for him. I just took Zooey in a few weeks ago and she's been on an antihistamine. It's working somewhat. The allergens are just terrible this year. 

Good luck,


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel started doing that also, plus thevarea around her eyes were red. The vet said environmentally allergies. I've been giving her benadryl. It does work.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If the hair is redish in color it might be yeast related. 
I also had a bitch that pulled out all the hair on one back leg---it turned out she had swallowed something at one point that almost killed her (it was rubber so didn't show on exray)---so you will want to find out if it is just allergies. It most likely isn't this but just be aware.
Pups also pull/bite hair from boredom sometimes so maybe try more walks/play.
You can spray the affected area w/bitter apple so the pup learns not to chew on it, but do give them something (like a churpie chewie) to chew on instead. Dogs need to chew, and some more so than others.
I hope you find out the solution & keep us posted.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie does this occasionally even though he is on Zyrtec. I use Bitter Apple on the spots and it stops him for awhile.


----------

